# Sling TV Launches “Sling Latino”



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Sling TV Launches "Sling Latino" with Top Spanish Channels, Country-Specific Options*

* "Paquete Total" includes 22 live channels for $12 per month; "Paquete Esencial" includes 16 live channels for $7 per month
* Univision, UniMás, Galavisión and Univision Deportes Network included in "Paquete Total"
* Multi-stream service option is available for $5 extra per month
* Packages include on-demand content
* No long-term contract, credit check or installation required
* Colombia and España a la carte packs feature channels from each country

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sling TV is launching the "Sling Latino" brand, a live and on demand, over-the-top streaming service, giving Spanish-speaking and bilingual viewers more choice in TV content. Starting today, viewers can select from two base packages, "Paquete Total" (22 channels for $12 per month) or "Paquete Esencial" (16 channels for $7 per month), each with live and on-demand content ranging from sports and general entertainment to movies and family programming.

In addition to "Paquete Total" and "Paquete Esencial," Sling Latino is launching with two packages featuring popular channels from Colombia and Spain (España). The variety provided by Sling Latino enables viewers to custom tailor their programming, including the flexibility to combine Spanish-language services with Sling TV's "Best of Live TV" English offering into one user experience.

"Whether viewers are solely interested in Spanish-language programming or are looking to supplement an English line-up with a few Spanish channels, Sling Latino is a flexible, affordable and mobile way to connect viewers with the best of Latino programming," said Roger Lynch, Sling TV CEO. "Providing this connection remains fundamental to who we are, and we have been eager to give Hispanic viewers a new and contemporary way to watch Spanish-language TV."

Like the "Best of Live TV" service, Sling Latino requires no long-term contract, no credit check, and there are no hidden fees. The service can be turned on almost immediately, with no installation required beyond a simple app download. Customers will be able to view the new Sling Latino standalone services and add-on packs to all Sling TV-supported devices.

The announcement follows on the heels of Sling TV's launch of two Spanish language "add-on packs" for $5 each per month, "Deportes Extra" (which recently expanded to include ESPN Deportes) and "Películas & Novelas Extra." Both packages require a subscription to the "Best of Live TV" English core service and are designed to meet the contemporary viewing needs of bilingual millennials.

In addition to live TV, Sling Latino also offers an on-demand library and 3-day replay on select channels. The on-demand library for "Paquete Total," "Paquete Esencial" and "Películas & Novelas Extra" will soon include top hits from current and past shows on Univision channels.

Subscription to the Best of Live TV core package is not required for purchase of "Paquete Total," "Paquete Esencial," or the Colombia and España packs, though customers can pair the English core package with these Spanish standalone offerings if they would like a wider assortment of channels in both languages.

While "Paquete Total," "Paquete Esencial," Colombia and España are single-stream, customers can purchase two additional streams for $5 per month, enabling them to watch on up to three separate devices at the same time.

Following is a breakdown of all Sling Latino offerings:

*Paquete Total* is $12 per month and includes: Univision, UniMás, Galavisión, Univision Deportes Network, beIN Sports en Español, Azteca, Az Clic, Cinelatino, De Película, De Película Clásico, BabyTV, Cbeebies, Pasiones, NTN24, Univision tlnovelas, Az Corazón, Telehit, Bandamax, FOROtv, TeleFórmula, with AZ Cinema and Teleromántica coming soon.

*Paquete Esencial* is $7 per month and includes: Azteca, Az Clic, Cinelatino, De Película, De Película Clásico, BabyTV, Cbeebies, beIN Sports en Español, Pasiones, Univision tlnovelas, Az Corazón, Telehit, Bandamax, FOROtv. AZ Cinema and Teleromántica will be added soon.

*Colombia Pack* is $7 per month and is available as a standalone pack, or as an add-on to "Paquete Total," "Paquete Esencial" or the "Best of Live TV" English core pack. It includes Nuestra Tele and NTN24, with RCN Novelas coming soon.

*España Pack* is $7 per month and is available as a standalone pack, or as an add-on to "Paquete Total," "Paquete Esencial" or the "Best of Live TV" English core pack. It includes Antena 3 and TV Española Internacional. MIS Películas and SupereÑe will be coming soon.

*Deportes Extra* is available as an add-on to the "Best of Live TV" English core pack for $5 per month and includes ESPN Deportes, Azteca, beIN Sports en Español, beIN Sports HD (English), Univision, Univision Deportes and UniMás.

*Películas & Novelas Extra* is available as an add-on to the "Best of Live TV" English core pack for $5 per month and includes Az Corazón, Cinelatino, De Película, De Película Clásico, Pasiones, Univision tlnovelas, Univision and UniMás.

As with Sling TV, new customers can try Sling Latino free for seven days. Customers who pre-pay for six months of service are eligible for a free or discounted device. A complete list of Sling TV offers can be found on www.sling.com.

Sling TV's "Best of Live TV" $20 core package delivers ESPN, ESPN2, AMC, A&E, TNT, HISTORY, H2, TBS, Food Network, HGTV, Travel Channel, IFC, El Rey, Adult Swim, Cartoon Network, ABC Family, Disney Channel, CNN, Bloomberg TV, Lifetime and Galavisión. This package additionally features access to WatchESPN, including ESPN3 and an array of VOD entertainment. In addition to the Latino packs, customers can choose to tailor their entertainment experience with the addition of HBO® for $15 per month, or with the optional "Sports Extra," "Hollywood Extra," "Kids Extra," "Lifestyle Extra" and "World News Extra" add-ons, each priced at $5 per month. In addition to live channels and VOD entertainment, Sling TV customers have access to content from Maker Studios.

More information on Sling Latino can be found at www.sling.com/latino.


----------



## Yakuman (Sep 12, 2009)

No DVR service. So what happens if you miss an episode of "Mi Corazon es Barato?"


----------



## Yakuman (Sep 12, 2009)

So is this going to be a bunch of standard def feeds save for the Univision channels and beIN Sports English HD?


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Is TV Azteca in HD?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Soccernut said:


> Is TV Azteca in HD?


It looks like it might be. I don't watch that channel. I just checked and it looks HD but it is 4:3 with side bars.

The España Pack is SD and crappy and also no 3 days go back option. I unsubscribed right away. $7 for this is not good.

beIN Sports en Español is in SD and unwatchable.

At least ESPN Deportes and the Univision extra channels are HD.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

koji68 said:


> It looks like it might be. I don't watch that channel. I just checked and it looks HD but it is 4:3 with side bars.
> 
> The España Pack is SD and crappy and also no 3 days go back option. I unsubscribed right away. $7 for this is not good.
> 
> ...


Was curious, the only thing I watch on the channel is soccer but on Directv is SD only.
Thanks for the reply.


----------

